# Squattable spots outside asheville, nc



## nellie g (Mar 27, 2012)

i just wanted to put it out there, that theres a few very nice spots (within 45 min of asheville) that would be great for kids that want to squat outside of the city. i live out here in madison county and i have found many great places that are very safe and, above all, beautiful that are very easy to access (really easy hitching) and squat for long periods of time. most of these spots are right on the french broad river (3/4 of the county are uninhabited national forest) and right on the NS main line from asheville to knoxville. No neighbors just wilderness. there are some spots where you could build a shack and some where you could squat a summer vacation home all winter long. i know this county very well and its fucking beautiful out here. i just thought i'd share this with yall and see if anyone was interested.


----------



## barefootinbabylon (Mar 27, 2012)

I have lived in Asheville several times, each time getting rammed up in baaddd situations with the local police force, but once you get outside of downtown, yes, that area is AMAZING; the natural beauty of the area speaks to me and resonates veerryyy deeply within my soul. If I consider anywhere in this world my home, those mountains would be it. Madison County is indeed amazingly gorgeous; a friend took me to Cataloochee Valley (with the wild elk!), and then up through the reaaallllyyy windy mountain roads to Max Patch, where you can stand on top of this enormous mound-like thing and see 3 states simultaneously. Absolutely beautiful.... If'n when I grow old, I'm totally going to retire up to them hills and just be a hermit, straight up.  

I saw pictures of your 'shack,' man!! (Although I don't believe that that beautiful thing would even quite qualify as a shack). That is BAD ASS!!! Especially the fact that you just up and moved the whole thing across the mountains - wow!!! I was truly blown away, and give you the utmost of props for that. Woww... Are you still staying in it?


----------



## nellie g (Mar 27, 2012)

thanks for the props. yeah its still my place but i ride trains alot in the warmest months of the year. i usualy find some kid/s to stay up here in the summer to take care of all the food i grow so the root cellar will be full come winter. i balance my good times on the road, with being able to enjoy the best parts of life off the road.

i 'm stoked youve been up to max patch. thats 15 min from where i first built my shack. well look me up if you get down this side of knowhere.


----------



## urchin (Nov 10, 2012)

That is amazing. I'd go there if I wasn't trying to get myself to Colorado and visiting a few friends in the process. I have to get out of the south man. It's killing me.


----------

